# Move to Canary Islands - where to start?



## laura32 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all. 

I currently live in the uk with my partner and our 4 year old son. My partner suffers badly with SAD (seasonal affective disorder) and is miserable in the uk. He has always wanted to live in the USA as we holiday there each year but looking at their strict rules I don't think we will ever meet the criteria. The rising prices of flights etc means we can't holiday there any more than we already do either. 

So we are looking elsewhere. My partner has been on holiday to the canaries but not in the last 10 years, and I have never been. And obviously holidaying somewhere is nothing like living there. He is attracted to the Canaries due to all round temperate weather. If we were to move, I have absolutely no idea to even what island.

Financially we are ok, but by no means well off. We own a house here and a flat that we let out. We have some savings too.

I work part time with what David Cameron calls 'troubled families' and the money isnt bad. I have a history of running parenting classes and working in childrens homes. If we moved I don't know whether there is much call for this kind of work.

My partner is almost qualified to be an electrician after being made redundant from a IT career, is hoping to set up a business selling lighting or his passion is property developing.

I have no idea where to start researching or if its even possible to move to the canaries from the uk.
If anyone has any advice about where to start or what order to research things in, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you need to work then don't come. Your partner could not work as an Electrician and as for IT? we have a member or two here in the industry but at a guess your partner would need strong/fluent Spanish language skills.

For you to work in a children's home again, you would need relevant qualifications recognised over there and you'd need to be a fluent Spanish speaker. Unemployment is very high and naturally the locals will get first bite at any work on offer.

If you can come out and live without working then go for it, the islands are beautiful and your child at 4 is young enough to go to a Spanish school and learn the language, if he needed to go to an International School then you need to budget about £100 a week in total fees and costs.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Choose an island and come for a visit. Life here is good if you do not need an income, however if you need work life becomes more difficult, unemployment is running at 33%.

Perhaps an innovative person could find a niche who knows.

To obtain resident status you have to provide details of income and health insurance, without residencia you cannot use the education system.

Perhaps you should go on a fact find expedition to one of the larger islands, try a location that is away from the tourist areas, you will then see the real Canarian culture.


----------



## laura32 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies, they have been very helpful. Although we would be ok for a short period without work, we couldn't go on indefinitely that's for sure. Neither of us are fluent in Spanish either so its not looking too hopeful 

Well, its back to the drawing board I guess!

Many thanks for your advice .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

laura32 said:


> Thank you both for your replies, they have been very helpful. Although we would be ok for a short period without work, we couldn't go on indefinitely that's for sure. Neither of us are fluent in Spanish either so its not looking too hopeful
> 
> Well, its back to the drawing board I guess!
> 
> Many thanks for your advice .


Sorry we couldn't be more helpful, however we will not be in recession forever, so don't lose hope. In the meantime consider winter holidays, gets you away from the cold north for a while and we need tourists.


----------



## lanzaken (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Laura, We live in Lanzarote and within the next 2 month are moving to mainland Spain ( nearer family and retire) we have been here 12 years in this rented house with superb views and qiuet and 5 min drive into Puerto del Carmen. My wife worked as a carer and I know her boss is always looking for carers so this may be an option for you. If you need any more info get back to me. good luck


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

lanzaken said:


> Hi Laura, We live in Lanzarote and within the next 2 month are moving to mainland Spain ( nearer family and retire) we have been here 12 years in this rented house with superb views and qiuet and 5 min drive into Puerto del Carmen. My wife worked as a carer and I know her boss is always looking for carers so this may be an option for you. If you need any more info get back to me. good luck


Hi lanzaken,
I'd be very interested in some more information regarding the care jobs on the island as we are considering relocating, I have a dive position available to me once I am fully qualified but in the meantime I want the added security of a job in care as this is where my qualifications and most of my experience are. Any help with this would be appreciated .... Geri


----------



## lanzaken (Jan 7, 2013)

scubababe said:


> Hi lanzaken,
> I'd be very interested in some more information regarding the care jobs on the island as we are considering relocating, I have a dive position available to me once I am fully qualified but in the meantime I want the added security of a job in care as this is where my qualifications and most of my experience are. Any help with this would be appreciated .... Geri


Hi Geri,
The care service is "starlight care service" and if you look up care services in lanzarote you will find it. Also there are many dive centres here so you would never be stuck fo a job doing that. Also there is a huge sports complex called "La Santa" which you might like to look up. and if you were comming out within the next 3 months or so ,I would recommend this house, it will be free for renting. (locality and views are stunning and it is quiet) good luck.


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

lanzaken said:


> Hi Geri,
> The care service is "starlight care service" and if you look up care services in lanzarote you will find it. Also there are many dive centres here so you would never be stuck fo a job doing that. Also there is a huge sports complex called "La Santa" which you might like to look up. and if you were comming out within the next 3 months or so ,I would recommend this house, it will be free for renting. (locality and views are stunning and it is quiet) good luck.


Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to have a look on the net for the care service and not heard of la Santa so will research that too.... I'm looking at possibly April all being well, until I'm settled I'll be looking at keeping cost down so only looking for apartments initially as there is only myself and my son, im needing to be central to most areas so pdc is good as I can access matagorda arreciffe by bike.. Id appreciate a few details on the place you're vacating as it still may be an option dependant on work contract.. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Make sure you get work and more importantly a work/employment contract, otherwise you wont be able to become a resident, which will affect many aspects of living in Spain. Healthcare, education and in some cases even getting a rental, some landlords/agents insist on residencia certificates

Jo xxx


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Jo, I've been researching for well over a year and I've found estupendo website and relocation pack very informative regarding the whole process of moving over, I have had the offer of a job but contract details haven't been discussed in detail as yet as I hadn't planned to move until 2014.... Decided I can't wait that long if it's possible to move now. One thing I would appreciate more info on is schools, my son will be 15 and has little Spanish so I wondered how the classes in Spanish schools are delivered, is there help for English students with little Spanish? I see it as more an opportunity for him to integrate than focusing solely on education as he has mild ADHD and I don't see him in a 9-5 job ever, he's an adventurous outdoor lad so I think the island is ideal for him to find his niche...any info appreciated. This forum is a great way to get perspective


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scubababe said:


> Thanks Jo, I've been researching for well over a year and I've found estupendo website and relocation pack very informative regarding the whole process of moving over, I have had the offer of a job but contract details haven't been discussed in detail as yet as I hadn't planned to move until 2014.... Decided I can't wait that long if it's possible to move now. One thing I would appreciate more info on is schools, my son will be 15 and has little Spanish so I wondered how the classes in Spanish schools are delivered, is there help for English students with little Spanish? I see it as more an opportunity for him to integrate than focusing solely on education as he has mild ADHD and I don't see him in a 9-5 job ever, he's an adventurous outdoor lad so I think the island is ideal for him to find his niche...any info appreciated. This forum is a great way to get perspective


hhhmmm, I wouldnt dream of putting a child who is half way thru his GCSEs into a Spanish school. There is no way he'll get the Spanish equivalent - or any education at all. The two systems, regardless of language are totally incompatible. His only hope of any education would be an international school, who would take up where you leave off in the UK (as long as its the same examination board as the one he's using now) or doing GCSEs privately on line. As for integration, well I'm not sure that a British lad, with limited language skills would really be accepted readily by his class mates - I dont know for sure, but I certainly wouldnt do it to mine! I dont know how bad his ADHD is, but if he's disruptive, they may well not want him in the classroom anyway????? I dont mean that to sound unkind, but in my experience of spanish state schools, they arent as lenient or PC as UK schools!! 

And when he leaves education - then what?? theres infinitely more job opportunities in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

scubababe said:


> Thanks Jo, I've been researching for well over a year and I've found estupendo website and relocation pack very informative regarding the whole process of moving over, I have had the offer of a job but contract details haven't been discussed in detail as yet as I hadn't planned to move until 2014.... Decided I can't wait that long if it's possible to move now. One thing I would appreciate more info on is schools, my son will be 15 and has little Spanish so I wondered how the classes in Spanish schools are delivered, is there help for English students with little Spanish? I see it as more an opportunity for him to integrate than focusing solely on education as he has mild ADHD and I don't see him in a 9-5 job ever, he's an adventurous outdoor lad so I think the island is ideal for him to find his niche...any info appreciated. This forum is a great way to get perspective


as jojo said - at his age, even without ADHD, you can't put him into the Spanish education system - at least I certainly wouldn't do it to my child :O

all classes are of course delivered in Spanish & although there might be some help for him he'd be highly unlikely to ever really settle to be honest - Spanish schools are all about the homework, especially at that age


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

His education was my reason for waiting until 2014 so I have thought long and hard about the implications of moving sooner than planned and I am still undecided but the opportunity to move anytime is open to me ... I understand entirely what you are saying in regards his education.. The system in the uk doesn't always work for him and I battle daily with the education system over here.. He is only disruptive if he is not challenged, he's highly intelligent and often held back here... I have contacts that have been on the island for many years and as in the uk it is as much who you know as what you know. I'm very grateful for all your input as it gives me a view of life in Lanza and what we can expect. The jury is still out on moving date and I'm sure as I do more digging, with your help, I will have enough views to make an informed decision x x


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

One thing I would say - is that although I love almost every aspect of life in Spain and the Spanish - state schooling isn't one of its greatest achievements unfortunately. It's been put under duress since the crisis and teaching practice is largely learning by rote - i.e. teacher writes on blackboard, pupils copy it down. Some international schools are more progressive as they follow more 'modern' curriculums. If your child has different needs to the mainstream, you will have to look a bit harder to find somewhere here to cater for them. You may wish to delay your plans for a while. Good luck!!


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Samthemainman, 
I know that education is important but is it the be all and end all in society today, I have a friend with a masters degree who works in Starbucks because there aren't the positions available, we make our own luck in this world and should take opportunities as they arise and make the most of them..... Im a little anti establishment in that we are told from the age if 5 where we should be and what we should be doing and I have a tendency to look at a wholistic approach to the education of a child.... It is more important that my son is well rounded than highly educated.... I know plenty of uni students without one iota of common sense between them.... It may be that I stick to my original plan of 2014 as I will have far more freedom at this time but as I watch the uk on a downward spiral I tend to want to get off this merry-go-round, I never did like getting dizzy!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scubababe said:


> Thanks Samthemainman,
> I know that education is important but is it the be all and end all in society today, I have a friend with a masters degree who works in Starbucks because there aren't the positions available, we make our own luck in this world and should take opportunities as they arise and make the most of them..... Im a little anti establishment in that we are told from the age if 5 where we should be and what we should be doing and I have a tendency to look at a wholistic approach to the education of a child.... It is more important that my son is well rounded than highly educated.... I know plenty of uni students without one iota of common sense between them.... It may be that I stick to my original plan of 2014 as I will have far more freedom at this time but as I watch the uk on a downward spiral I tend to want to get off this merry-go-round, I never did like getting dizzy!!


I totally agree that education isn't everything, and far too much emphasis is put on getting a degree, at least it is in Spain where my daughter has been born, brought up and educated.
Having said that, I can't imagine how your son is going to fit into state education with a learning problem and no or limited Spanish skills. In the school my daughter went to, foreign students were given special help, but not specific Spanish classes, so more time studying Spanish literature, maths, physics etc - but in Spanish. 
And learning a language when you are 6 is different to when you are 16 or when you are 60. Learning a language well enough to work with it or studying in it takes a long time - for adults normally years. For a young person like your son, a person with some talent for languages maybe a year, bit if not it could be a lot longer...
In the Spanish education system you have to repeat a year until you pass all the exams if you want to get your leaving certificate (basically - you don't repeat every year, and think there's a limit to how many times you repeat all the subjects all year, but you can be 19 and still trying to leave secondary school!!) Of course you can leave with no qualifications, but if you want to stay in Spain you might as well dig your own grave as soon as you walk out of the door. You need that school leaving certificate for any basic employment.
Also it's useful to know that, as some other posters have said, the system is not really compatible with the UK. The children study a wider variety of subjects and don't do national exams.
I understand that you're trying to give your son more opportunities in life, but you'll have to be very careful to not be closing doors for him.
Private bi lingual education may give him a better chance if it were possible


----------



## lanzaken (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Where we live just is just outside pdc so no good for you. there areloads of places now up for rent as the place is now quiet and you can get the price knocked down. La Santa is a very well know sportd complex on the other side of the island and many well known athletes do a lot of traing there.
Hope you have some success and be happy


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

lanzaken said:


> Hi Where we live just is just outside pdc so no good for you. there areloads of places now up for rent as the place is now quiet and you can get the price knocked down. La Santa is a very well know sportd complex on the other side of the island and many well known athletes do a lot of traing there.
> Hope you have some success and be happy


Thanks so much, 
I've looked at many properties ideal for us as a starting point so I have no worries there... And the prices vary around the island so I'm sure to get a bargin... I'll certainly look into la Santa, that sounds like a good opportunity to explore...thanks again lanzaken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I understand what you're saying about education and looking at my older kids now (in their 20s) I can see that academic qualifications arent really "the be all and end all" However, its our duty as parents to give our kids the best possible start and the right tools to fit in - or try to. My older daughters have surprised me, the one who I thought would fail at everything, who didnt go to school at all from the age of 14, has lied her way (I cant think of a better way of putting it lol) into an amazing job that gives her the money, the "power" and the lifestyle she wanted!!

I'd hate for your son to make a decision about a job in the future and to be told that as he doesnt have any formal qualifications, he cant. Its one thing for them to close doors, but its not going to make you or him feel very good to know that you closed them on his behalf. I also think that altho some subject at school are silly, they do teach kids how to learn and to listen - a valuable tool for the future. 15 is a dodgy age at the best of times. Maybe a visit or two and take your son to view the schools before making that move??

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I understand what you're saying about education and looking at my older kids now (in their 20s) I can see that academic qualifications arent really "the be all and end all" However, its our duty as parents to give our kids the best possible start and the right tools to fit in - or try to. My older daughters have surprised me, the one who I thought would fail at everything, who didnt go to school at all from the age of 14, has lied her way (I cant think of a better way of putting it lol) into an amazing job that gives her the money, the "power" and the lifestyle she wanted!!
> 
> I'd hate for your son to make a decision about a job in the future and to be told that as he doesnt have any formal qualifications, he cant. Its one thing for them to close doors, but its not going to make you or him feel very good to know that you closed them on his behalf. I also think that altho some subject at school are silly, they do teach kids how to learn and to listen - a valuable tool for the future. 15 is a dodgy age at the best of times. Maybe a visit or two and take your son to view the schools before making that move??
> 
> Jo xxx


Sorry if I'm lecturing you BTW  I'm sure you know whats best for your lad. 

Jo xxx


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

jojo said:


> Sorry if I'm lecturing you BTW  I'm sure you know whats best for your lad.
> 
> Jo xxx


I understand what you are all saying and it good to get others experiences. I don't see it as lecturing Jo, you are looking at the situation from your point of view and what you have seen with your own children over the years and you can't buy that experience. With how my son is wired up he is more than capable of getting straight a's but he doesn't see himself in an office job, he's very hands on, active and when he finds something he loves, cooking for instance, he is so very focused.... And like you said about your daughter falling into a job that she's not qualified for, it's as much attitude as anything else... I have landed many jobs without knowing a thing about them, I'm healthcare trained and only ever use that to fall back on should I really need to. And if what was said earlier in the thread about British qualifications not holding much sway then even if we wait until he leaves school he is still at a disadvantage, best he makes friends of other expat children and learns on the job so to speak, do you think? 
I'm really enjoying everyone's comments as it keeps me focused and questioning everything, im learning a lot through researching things that have cropped up.
Lanzaken I have looked at la Santa, and looking at whether I have transferable skills... Looks like an exciting place to be, something I can work towards  x x


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You really can't put the lad at his age into a state School, not fair on him, the teachers or his classmates. You simply will not get the level of support you receive in the UK. Put your plans on hold for a year to give the lad the opportunity to finish his basic UK education, a year or so is nothing in the scheme of things and you'll not be helping your boy in anyway moving now.


----------



## scubababe (Jan 24, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> You really can't put the lad at his age into a state School, not fair on him, the teachers or his classmates. You simply will not get the level of support you receive in the UK. Put your plans on hold for a year to give the lad the opportunity to finish his basic UK education, a year or so is nothing in the scheme of things and you'll not be helping your boy in anyway moving now.


Waiting was always the plan, but a lot of things this end have fallen into place sooner than expected so it is tempting to just up sticks! I am still giving it careful consideration and I keep educating myself daily as to the process of getting what we want... Hope you will all give me your thoughts and experience on other questions as they arise.
Thanks for all your input, I appreciate your time  x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scubababe said:


> Waiting was always the plan, but a lot of things this end have fallen into place sooner than expected so it is tempting to just up sticks! I am still giving it careful consideration and I keep educating myself daily as to the process of getting what we want... Hope you will all give me your thoughts and experience on other questions as they arise.
> Thanks for all your input, I appreciate your time  x


It's a pleasure to give input to reasonable, polite people who don't get abusive and defensive when they receive advice that doesn't match up with their idea of sunny, happy go lucky Spain
Please keep thinking about what to do, what is best for your family and asking questions.


----------

